# Even Justin Bieber can't slay that much on Tinder



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 9, 2020)

Tinderslayers are not traditionally handsome guys like Matt Damon (if he wasn't rich mind you) or even Justin Bieber, they are actually in the top 3% in looks and/or are doctors and multimillionaires. I made a Tinder account with Bieber selfies that are not well known to the public and got mostly 6/10s. I matched with some 8/10s but they never replied to my messages. I got 25 matches in 1 week in total before they deleted my account.
See a classic example of a Tinder slayer:





View attachment 222332




This is an example of a handsome guy who probably can't slay on Tinder because he's not handsome enough. Justin Bieber himself. He can probably get a relationship on Tinder , but can't become a true slayer because of it (provided no one knew who he is of course).


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 9, 2020)

status pill


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Jan 9, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Tinderslayers are not traditionally handsome guys like Matt Damon (if he wasn't rich mind you) or even Justin Bieber, they are actually in the top 3% in looks and/or are doctors and multimillionaires. I made a Tinder account with Bieber selfies that are not well known to the public and got mostly 6/10s. I matched with some 8/10s but they never replied to my messages. I got 25 matches in 1 week in total before they deleted my account.
> See a classic example of a Tinder slayer:
> View attachment 222337
> 
> ...


Nigga hes mega famous


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> Who tf would fall for a beiber catfish? Some fucking whore that lives by the ganges maybe😂


Im pretty sure my cousin in india fingerblasted herself over Justin. She was a devout Believer if I remember correctly.


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> Who tf would fall for a beiber catfish? Some fucking whore that lives by the ganges maybe😂


No there are selfies of him that are barely recognizable.


benisblatt said:


> Nigga hes mega famous


there are selfies of him that are barely recognizable.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Jan 9, 2020)

Post pics u used


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Jan 9, 2020)

retard everyone knows bieber jfl at ur iq buddy boyo


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> Such a
> 
> 
> I thought middle east is as far as he went. U mean to tell me there are beiber concerts in south Asia (india, pak, Afg, Bangladesh)


Idk, but she always kept singing his fucking songs, like the really old cringey shit he used to do 🥴


----------



## Rift (Jan 9, 2020)

How braindead are you OP


----------



## Joyride (Jan 9, 2020)

Justin is literally the most subscribed and viewed artist on YouTube. What's not clicking? 💀🤣


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> Literally the dumbest thread I've ever seen,
> 
> I want this retard to eat a bullet 4 wasting my time 😂


Hey dumb fuck, I am getting a masters of science in Engineering


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> good 4 u, ur probably the analytical type. But you def. lack common sense


Yeah


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 9, 2020)

This is it boys. Most low IQ thread in the history of this forum.


----------



## Kade (Jan 9, 2020)

bruh this can’t be serious


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 9, 2020)

Negative IQ


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 9, 2020)

Women get hit on all the time in real life, why would any good looking female go on some trash dating app? Just find them in real life. For ****s sake, people hate talking to each other any more.


noped said:


> Who tf would fall for a beiber catfish? Some fucking whore that lives by the ganges maybe😂


Do you realize that Muslims and Arabs are about 1% of the population and haven't committed a mass shooting or terror attack in 3 years? No need to check your closet for them every night,TRUMPSTER


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 9, 2020)

noped said:


> bro stop tagging me, take ur meds bc u make ZERO sense.


You were making fun of INDIAN people who live in the ganges


----------



## Cope (Jan 9, 2020)

Coming to the realization that these low IQ and autism jokes aren't actually jokes and that users like OP unironically ride the short bus

You autists are in rare form tonight


----------



## Nrrr15 (Jan 9, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> status pill


Justin still a slayer tbh


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 9, 2020)

Cope said:


> Coming to the realization that these low IQ and autism jokes aren't actually jokes and that users like OP unironically ride the short bus
> 
> You autists are in rare form tonight


Hey dumb fuck, I am getting a masters of science in Engineering

I probably have a higher IQ than everyone else on this thread combined.

I admit that the experiment was pretty stupid of me.


----------



## Joyride (Jan 9, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Hey dumb fuck, I am getting a masters of science in Engineering
> 
> I probably have a higher IQ than everyone else on this thread combined.
> 
> I admit that the experiment was pretty stupid of me.


Higher IQ than the rest of us COMBINED? Low IQ + deluded. 🤣


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 9, 2020)

I don't see why he got so big, he doesn't even look that special. Chico mogs him to oblivion imo.


----------



## Cope (Jan 10, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Hey dumb fuck, I am getting a masters of science in Engineering
> 
> I probably have a higher IQ than everyone else on this thread combined.


Damn son. I should've known that someone like you (who doesn't have a Master's yet) would be able to produce stellar threads such as "Even Justin Bieber, *the most popular celebrity of all time and known by every female worldwide*, can't slay that much on Tinder".


----------



## Griffith (Jan 10, 2020)

This is probably the lowest IQ thread I ever read. This nigga tried catfishing with the most popular teen on the planet.


johnnydeep222 said:


> Hey dumb fuck, I am getting a masters of science in Engineering
> 
> I probably have a higher IQ than everyone else on this thread combined.
> 
> I admit that the experiment was pretty stupid of me.



Implying you need a high IQ for that? Lmao, physics, math, quants mog your field to Gandy and back. Also US University (unless elite) is legit highschool level here lmaoo


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 10, 2020)

noped said:


> Such a
> 
> 
> I thought middle east is as far as he went. U mean to tell me there are beiber concerts in south Asia (india, pak, Afg, Bangladesh)


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 10, 2020)

Justin bieber was a failed abortion


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 10, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> I made a Tinder account with Bieber selfies


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 10, 2020)

Griffith said:


> This is probably the lowest IQ thread I ever read. This nigga tried catfishing with the most popular teen on the planet.
> 
> 
> Implying you need a high IQ for that? Lmao, physics, math, quants mog your field to Gandy and back. Also US University (unless elite) is legit highschool level here lmaoo


Bull shit. USA has the hardest colleges in the world. ONLY our schools are easy. We have the best professors and hardest class work.

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Fubarcel (Jan 10, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> You were making fun of INDIAN people who live in the ganges


>Muslims and Arabs
>Arabs
>Indian People


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 10, 2020)

Fubarcel said:


> >Muslims and Arabs
> >Arabs
> >Indian People


And what do you fucking Trump supporters think of Somali immigrants? weren't you racists telling rep. Omar to go back to Africa? Are they lower than us Indian Americans to you people?


----------



## Descartes (Jan 11, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> I probably have a higher IQ than everyone else on this thread combined.


What's your IQ?


johnnydeep222 said:


> I am getting a masters of science in Engineering


You say it like it's so impressive


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 11, 2020)

Descartes said:


> What's your IQ?
> 
> You say it like it's so impressive


Because it fucking is impressive. Whats more impressive than that according to this site? Fucking some blonde whore you found on Tinder?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 11, 2020)

Dude, are you serious


----------



## Griffith (Jan 11, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Because it fucking is impressive. Whats more impressive than that according to this site? Fucking some blonde whore you found on Tinder?



Anyone with an average work ethic could get a msc in engineering dead srs. It's not a hard field at all to get into lmao.


----------



## Hades (Jan 11, 2020)

This is the lowest IQ thread in PSL history


----------



## Descartes (Jan 11, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Because it fucking is impressive. Whats more impressive than that according to this site? Fucking some blonde whore you found on Tinder?


Any idiot can study engineering, it doesn't show that you are smart, these posts so far show that you aren't


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 11, 2020)

Descartes said:


> Any idiot can study engineering, it doesn't show that you are smart, these posts so far show that you aren't


Bullshit. I see loads of people drop out of Engineering because they don't have the IQ. Some students can't even do Cal I or Chemistry I, let alone get a M.S in Engineering.


Griffith said:


> Anyone with an average work ethic could get a msc in engineering dead srs. It's not a hard field at all to get into lmao.


Bullshit. I see loads of people drop out of Engineering because they don't have the IQ. Some students can't even do Cal I or Chemistry I, let alone get a M.S in Engineering.

If its so easy, why do so many people dropout of math Engineering and math courses?


Hades said:


> This is the lowest IQ thread in PSL history


I made a MISTAKE. I wasn't thinking well


----------



## Descartes (Jan 11, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Bullshit. I see loads of people drop out of Engineering because they don't have the IQ. Some students can't even do Cal I or Chemistry I, let alone get a M.S in Engineering.


They don't have the will power to study if they aren't naturally good at something, but a dumb person who is a bit disciplined can do it, but I guess normies find everything hard.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 11, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Because it fucking is impressive. Whats more impressive than that according to this site? Fucking some blonde whore you found on Tinder?


Anybody can get that shit if you have no life and friends


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 12, 2020)

Descartes said:


> They don't have the will power to study if they aren't naturally good at something, but a dumb person who is a bit disciplined can do it, but I guess normies find everything hard.


Bullshit. Advanced math and science ARE hard and even some of the most dedicated have difficulty doing it. I have seen it.


Mr.cope said:


> Anybody can get that shit if you have no life and friends


Bullshit.


----------



## Griffith (Feb 2, 2020)

Monthly reminder that this thread exists


----------



## Brandon10 (Feb 2, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Monthly reminder that this thread exists


I feel kinda bad for the shit poor OP got but this is honestly the most outrageously low IQ Tinder experiment ever done.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Feb 2, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Hey dumb fuck, I am getting a masters of science in Engineering


Makes me feel better about how me- a semi neetcel- has a higher IQ than "ambitious" guys who bust their asses off in universities.

Just lol @ you.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 2, 2020)

noped said:


> Such a
> 
> 
> I thought middle east is as far as he went. U mean to tell me there are beiber concerts in south Asia (india, pak, Afg, Bangladesh)


Bieber is famous in India. Just lol at people thinking Indians don't know anything that happens outside India


----------



## Schizoidcel (Feb 2, 2020)

It's over, Norwood Reaper got him.


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Feb 2, 2020)

Descartes said:


> They don't have the will power to study if they aren't naturally good at something, but a dumb person who is a bit disciplined can do it, but I guess normies find everything hard.


This is true,i have seen so many dumb motherfuckers suceed in engineering,in one of the hardest universities in Europe nonetheless


----------



## Griffith (Feb 2, 2020)

Schizoidcel said:


> It's over, Norwood Reaper got him.



Wtf this can't be real


----------

